# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  http://www.shamozzle.com/onemorninginparis.html

## Lauren

http://www.shamozzle.com/onemorninginparis.html

----------


## JEK

Wow! I just took the ride! Breathtaking even on the tiny screen.

----------

Thanks, Lauren. Love the sound of that Ferrari. The scenes/sounds of the BMW in Sweden were good, too.
Julie

----------


## Petri

I'm a car fan but I don't really like this kind of films.

Couple of years ago a man drove his Audi on a local 2+2-lane city street, overspeeding and as the traffic light was just turning from green to red, he drove against the red light.  He killed a small schoolgirl and on his glovebox were a number of this kind of movies from e.g. Paris and Stockholm.  One of his businesses was to import and sell these videos.

You can guess this man or his Audi were not very popular after the kill.

----------

